# Regular Divorce vs. No Fault



## Foreshadowed (Mar 27, 2016)

After taking some time away from TAM to get my head on straight, I am wondering about the above. Maybe I'll be opening myself up for more 2x4-ing by posting again if anyone remembers my story, but it doesn't really matter. I can always ****** off if I can't take it, then think for awhile. I'd just appreciate whatever insight that folks in the know can provide in these legal matters.

I get that when you file for no fault you are not trying to prove any wrongdoing on the WS. If there are no minor children involved in the split, does it really matter which one you go for? I don't have money or time to plow through a prolonged court battle. I don't want to ream H for half everything or whatever. I just want to not lose what I've invested in over the years in the event that he goes completely whackadoodle, which I am seeing signs of. Now that my savings that I was supposed to retire with are history and I owe money hither and yon, and I've used most of that on upkeep of the family home, I'd rather not get screwed out of that as well as what I thought was a till death parts us type of relationship.

So is there more chance of protecting myself from whatever retaliation he may try to foist upon me if I were to go ahead with a formal dissolution of the marriage if I choose one or the other? (This can work both ways as well, for all I know he's getting ready to hit me with the big D.) I've tried looking this up online (as I can't afford a lawyer at present) and the results are ambiguous at best.

If anyone has experience with either type of action, I would be grateful for your stories. Thank you for your time and knowledge.


----------

